# Zetaboard to vBulletin Member Transfer Guide



## Tyler (Jan 7, 2011)

<big><big>*Zetaboard to vBulletin Member Transfer Guide*</big></big>
*Table of Contents*
1) Introduction
2) Where's My Forum? (Differences in Board setup)
3) Settings
4) The Blog Tree
5) Bell System
6) Community Features
7) TBT RPG
8) Other Features/FAQ

*Introduction*
Members of The Bell Tree Forum! We are moving! On January 12, 2011, we will be moving from Zetaboards to vBulletin after being with Zathyus Networks for six years. It is an opportunity for us to grow, add new features, and to redefine who we are as an Animal Crossing and Nintendo forum.

This topic (soon to be renamed thread when we move to vB; GAH!) will give you an insight as to what to expect when we move, so you are all not flaming trolls when we move shouting things like, "WTF? Where is the Off Topic?!" when we get there. 

Each day until we move, I'll post a new part to the series, explaining more in depth and secret parts as we get closer to the date. So SPOILER ALERT!

We (the staff) hope that this answers some of your questions about the new forum.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 7, 2011)

*Where's My Forum?*

The layouts in board structure vary between ZB TBT and TBT 2.0. Here is the structure of the ZB TBT.

*Town Hall*
-The Bulletin Board
-The Bell Tree HQ
--Introduction Board
--Retired Boards
-The Bell Tree Marketplace

*Animal Crossing*
-Animal Crossing: City Folk
--Guides and Research
-The Gate
--Town Profiles
-Auction House
-Animal Crossing: Wild World
-General AC Discussion
--Animal Crossing (GCN)

*The Town*
-Gamers' Lounge
--Wii
--Nintendo DS
--Legacy Systems
-The Museum
-Off Topic
-Brewster's Cafe
--Forum Games
--Advertising

*The Acre*
(Various Clubs and Groups go here)

Now, here is the structure of TBT 2.0.

*Town Hall*
-Bell Tree HQ
-Introduction Board

*Animal Crossing*
-Animal Crossing: City Folk
-The Gate
--The Auction House
--Groups and Clans
-Animal Crossing: 3DS
-General AC Discussion
--ACWW
--ACGCN

*General Discussion*
-Gamers' Lounge
--Nintendo
--Xbox
--Sony
--PC Gaming
-The Museum
-Brewster's Cafe
--Forum Games

*Bell Tree RPG* (Closed at Opening of TBT 2.0)
-TBT Marketplace
_________________________________________________So what are the major differences between the two forums?

*Destruction of the Bulletin Board*
The Bulletin Board has been taken down for TBT 2.0. At the opening, all forum announcements will be made in TBT HQ. This of course, may change over time as we explore the possibilities of the Content Management System (CMS) with vB.

*Consolidation of Animal Crossing Boards*
The AC Section is now more compact than it was with the current forum. AC:WW has been moved to General AC Discussion and an AC:3DS board has been creating. All online activity for WW and CF can go in in The Gate.

*New Gamers' Lounge*
As due to popular user demand, we expanded the focus of the Gamers' Lounge to all gaming platforms. Now, there are boards for Xbox (Xbox and 360), Sony (PSP and PS1,2,3), and PC (Well PC and Mac) Games in addition to a Nintendo board. The Wii/VC, DS, and Legacy Systems boards have all been combined into the single Nintendo board. 

Discussions for games on multiple platforms or general gaming news can take place in the main Gamers' Lounge board.

*New Brewster's Cafe*
Brewster's Cafe has been now combined with the Off Topic for a less spamtastic experience. This means, we'll be watching you fools like hawks. :evillaugh:

Seriously though, we hope that this creates less spam. So don't think of Brewster's as the spam board, but instead the new name for the Off Topic.

*Advertising Board Go Byebye?*
As of the launch of TBT 2.0, there will be no advertising board. This means the only place you can advertise you own websites is in your signature. This was due to inactivity of the ad board at ZB TBT. We'll see if this one changes though.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 7, 2011)

*Settings*
The Settings menu in vB is divided up into three different sections, while ZB's is divided into two. 

In vB, the PM Inbox is included under settings (it may also be accessed under one of the links on the forum homepage). With the personal messaging system, you can track messages to see if the recipient of your PM has opened it. In addition you can create folders to organize your PMs, as well as view PMs by date, sender, and the title. You can also download all of your PMs as a txt, xml, or csv file.

You can also subscribe to threads and view your subscriptions in your settings menu, similarly to vB.You can also create folders to organize your subscribed threads.

Finally, there two parts of the ZB settings menu--board settings and profile settings--are combined into one part of the vB settings. Here you can change your avatar (80x80 pixels, at the opening. Will probably change soon!) Under profile settings, you can add up to four friend codes, as well as your XBL and PSN gamertags to display under your avatar when you post. 

There are also privacy settings that allow you to only allow certain members (based on your friends list, more on that later) to see certain things in your profile. 

Also under settings, you can change your friends list as well as your PM contacts. All friends on the forum are designated with a "+" sign next to their name. 

You will also be able to edit your settings for The Blog Tree from this menu.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 7, 2011)

*The Blog Tree*
Coming January 9, 2011


----------



## Tyler (Jan 7, 2011)

*Bell System*
Coming January 10, 2011


----------



## Tyler (Jan 7, 2011)

*Community Features*
Coming January 11, 2011


----------



## Tyler (Jan 7, 2011)

*TBT RPG*
Coming January 12, 2011


----------



## Tyler (Jan 7, 2011)

*Other Features/FAQ*
Other Features Coming January 12, 2011
Ask Questions, and they may appear in the FAQ below!


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome job! I can post here, right?


----------



## Tyler (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes you may, lol


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 7, 2011)

Yay for awesome new board design. Maybe now we won't need to use Off-Topic/Brewster's so much xD


----------



## Trundle (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome. =) 
Can't wait.


----------



## MrMudkip (Jan 7, 2011)

Weee a official date!


----------



## Josh (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool, Can't wait.
Also when you say TBT RPG, Do you mean like TBT Members acting and all that like Nook or TBT RPG the one I created? (Not trying to sound like... You know a rooster just curious).


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 7, 2011)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Cool, Can't wait.
> Also when you say TBT RPG, Do you mean like TBT Members acting and all that like Nook or TBT RPG the one I created? (Not trying to sound like... You know a rooster just curious).


Role play like you walk into someone's "house" etc

walk into a store and buy stuff etc

We probably need help with this because I'm not really sure how to start an RP lol.

edit: but i think miranda and comatose are doing some planning on that


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 7, 2011)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Cool, Can't wait.
> Also when you say TBT RPG, Do you mean like TBT Members acting and all that like Nook or TBT RPG the one I created? (Not trying to sound like... You know a rooster just curious).


lol a rooster.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 7, 2011)

AWESOME, YEEEEEEEEEEAH!


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 7, 2011)

So...

Is EPIC gone???


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 7, 2011)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be willing to help. 

The new layout sounds a cooler. Less cluttered, too. I'm glad we finally went with the new Gamers' Lounge layout.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 7, 2011)

so.. it's an RP board, or an RPG?

can't say i like off topic and brewsters combining.. but we'll see, i guess.

cool guide.  thx.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds awesome you guys...I seriously hope I don't spend too much time on that RPG topic though >.>......


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2011)

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Awesome job! I can post here, right?


I lol'd

Anyway, thanks for this. I'll be looking forward to new info everyday 

And yay for no advertisements.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes, an RPG!


----------



## Vooloo (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome, an RPG~ Can't wait~


----------



## Micah (Jan 7, 2011)

I'd say right now it's leaning towards an RP where you can spend bells on items, participate in contests to win bells and items, and other AC related things.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 8, 2011)

Comatose said:
			
		

> I'd say right now it's leaning towards an RP where you can spend bells on items, participate in contests to win bells and items, and other AC related things.


That will be an awesome section


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 8, 2011)

WHERES OUR NEWS FOR JANUARY 8TH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Niya (Jan 8, 2011)

Now there won't be anymore debates about what goes in Brewster's and what goes in Off Topic. .  Can't wait to see the new design


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2011)

Settings
Coming January 8, 2011??

That's today?


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2011)

Settings
Coming January 8, 2011??

That's today?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 8, 2011)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Settings
> Coming January 8, 2011??
> 
> That's today?


This is Odd we're talking about. When he logs on tomorrow/monday/tuesday/wednesday they'll be updated.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 8, 2011)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Settings
> Coming January 8, 2011??
> 
> That's today?


This is Odd we're talking about. When he logs on tomorrow/monday/tuesday/wednesday they'll be updated.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 8, 2011)

Both tomorrows and today's will be updated tomorrow morning. It's been a loooooooooooooong day. D:


----------



## Tyler (Jan 8, 2011)

Both tomorrows and today's will be updated tomorrow morning. It's been a loooooooooooooong day. D:


----------



## ~Shadow Frost~ (Jan 8, 2011)

WOW! Good jod finding info.


----------



## ~Shadow Frost~ (Jan 8, 2011)

WOW! Good jod finding info.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 8, 2011)

~Shadow Frost~ said:
			
		

> WOW! Good jod finding info.


He did a pretty good jod, didn't he?


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 8, 2011)

~Shadow Frost~ said:
			
		

> WOW! Good jod finding info.


He did a pretty good jod, didn't he?


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 9, 2011)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Both tomorrows and today's will be updated tomorrow morning. It's been a loooooooooooooong day. D:


Can't wait for that "The Blog Tree" announcement.
It's caught my attention.

Also, I hope that the Advertising goes back, since people here like streaming so much, unless that's going to be covered in Gamer's Lounge for game streams and Off Topic/Brewster's for TBT Movie Night.

As for the Bulletin Board going bye-bye, can't we just move it as a sub-forum in TBT HQ?


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 9, 2011)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Both tomorrows and today's will be updated tomorrow morning. It's been a loooooooooooooong day. D:


Can't wait for that "The Blog Tree" announcement.
It's caught my attention.

Also, I hope that the Advertising goes back, since people here like streaming so much, unless that's going to be covered in Gamer's Lounge for game streams and Off Topic/Brewster's for TBT Movie Night.

As for the Bulletin Board going bye-bye, can't we just move it as a sub-forum in TBT HQ?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 9, 2011)

Or we could just have something at the top of the forum. Like a scrolling text, or a sticky note.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 9, 2011)

Or we could just have something at the top of the forum. Like a scrolling text, or a sticky note.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 9, 2011)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> since people here like streaming so much


http://www.youtube.com/v/WNrr_OYYQEI


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 9, 2011)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> since people here like streaming so much


http://www.youtube.com/v/WNrr_OYYQEI


----------



## Tyler (Jan 9, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Or we could just have something at the top of the forum. Like a scrolling text, or a sticky note.


There might be something you can do with that with the CMS that's like that. Not sure.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 9, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Or we could just have something at the top of the forum. Like a scrolling text, or a sticky note.


There might be something you can do with that with the CMS that's like that. Not sure.


----------

